# ●● Namibia, Windhoek - Africa's cleanest capital city●●



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Any souvenir from your trip?










http://static.flickr.com/74/192015230_e7da821448_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

No grass fires yet..











http://static.flickr.com/74/200239185_be8fb7b53b_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Parliament Gardens






























flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Designer Train Station










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/48/132453419_53c0c3451a_b.jpg



Church










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/54/132450770_6e66d7ab71_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Over the burbs









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/132450403_bfa4831687_b.jpg










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/52/132449964_7168b6af4e_b.jpg



Colourful Standard bank










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/44/132449523_efbc5f1d43_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Didnt need that helicopter after all!









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33103.jpg​


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice and charming city... Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Disturbing Reality said:


> Very nice and charming city... Thanks for all the photos!


Hey DR, thanks for liking them..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek suburbs






















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Independence Avenue










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/193/504420111_96f56d301e_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

FNB Bank Clock Tower










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1126/984539696_c54907f39e_o.jpg



​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Politics And Life


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Supreme Court in Windhoek









Main Street in Windhoek









New building-I like









Trendy Neighborhood







*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek's Hosea Kutako International Airport.












imageshack​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

No mistaking it this is savannah bushland









http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9523/210500291100851d53fdoky0.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hustle And Bustle Mid-Range...


























​
Shack.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> *Windhoek*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice skyline..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Charming windhoek










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5104/5593070828_e4611884ff_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6227/6231021315_0ccfb8299c_b.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2183/2703109345_09556d2bf8_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The House Gardens










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3006/2703107741_8ec9777ed2_o.jpg











http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Twjl_bamjvU/TK2Noua1EjI/AAAAAAAAAW4/7hDlKPGI6Zk/s1024/IMG_2367.JPG











http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5027/5684711535_dc9c8af874_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Wine And Dine With Me?










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4060/4441196040_5660eac0cb_b.jpg












http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5099/5509770632_b08f58bdbd_b.jpg











http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6121/6014788050_6db04cace0_b.jpg











http://c1038.r38.cf3.rackcdn.com/group5/building40647/media/H21.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nando's









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4039/4669412428_db4e5a4014_b.jpg













http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/6792526658_d1b3ee1a19_b.jpg












http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5146/5593121978_5f9e895f28_b.jpg













https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...XI/AAAAAAAAIXc/dpMwjnxQYFI/s1024/DSC_8522.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

People Of Windhoek









http://bluelightdistrict.org/uploaded_images/DSCF0706-753982.JPG











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6394152507_dfdd980bab_b.jpg










https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/539152_465837420115487_11844258_n.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

High Resolution Windhoek


























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Silver Rains










https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5472/14115549835_ed4774517b_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sunday in superb Windhoek*

Windhoek Sunday-0500 by travelin, on Flickr

Windhoek Sunday-0477 by travelin, on Flickr

Windhoek Sunday-0651 by travelin, on Flickr

Windhoek Sunday-0685 by travelin, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Shop till you Drop






































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

England's Queens Baton Relay


























​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Angle Shots..




























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Court Supreme Du Namibe
_The Final Frontier_



Supreme Court by Zibiso, on Flickr


Windhoek by Zibiso, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Curry Markets..

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Repurposed Transport Museum









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7382/13039426835_c86dc113a5_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/12298832155_c9d7b262cd_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Windhoek, Namibia*

The Hilton Windhoek, from Independence Avenue


Windhoek 001 by jason_hindle, on Flickr




_Windhoek is the social, economic, and cultural centre of the country. Nearly every Namibian national enterprise, governmental body, educational and cultural institution is headquartered there._


Windhoek 002 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Windhoek 003 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Urbanista's Out And About









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5334/9857440106_61e3c61886_b.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2874/9857620825_92a05b2aff_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Trip 2013



Windhoek Trip 2 001 par jason_hindle, sur Flickr


Windhoek 2013 Trip 2 005 par jason_hindle, sur Flickr


Windoek 2013 Trip 2 002 par jason_hindle, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Parliament Garden, Windhoek*


Windhoek 008 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Windhoek 009 by jason_hindle, on Flickr

*Hosea Kutako, an early Namibian nationalist leader*

Windhoek 010 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*More Parliament Gardens: Statue of Reverend Theophilus Hamutumbangela.*


Windhoek 011 by jason_hindle, on Flickr

*Statue of Captain Hendrik Samuel Witbooi*


Windhoek 012 by jason_hindle, on Flickr

*Christ Church of Namibia*


Windhoek 014 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Town square real estate*









http://www.informante.web.na/sites/default/files/Town Square.jpg


----------



## Killian's (Jun 13, 2013)

*Jaracanda / Sakura trees*

Hello, 

The trees on the post 88, page 5, are not Cherry Blossoms but Jacaranda trees contrary to what the author of the picture has wrote on Flickr.

I know, it's just a detail but I was very surprised that such trees could grow and survive in the driest sub-Saharan country whereas Sakura trees need a minimum of water.

Moreover, I know Jacaranda trees are found in the neighbouring countries like South Africa.

-


----------



## cbe"fan"atic (Jan 6, 2013)

Doesn't expected windhoek to be such a beautiful and clean city,well done namibia.hats off


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Hopefully more pictures to come. 

Btw, it seems Namibia doesn't have its own SSC section


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

update from windhoek , pelase.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **nadine3112*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **nadine3112* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **nadine3112* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **nadine3112* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Chang Ju Wu*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Chang Ju Wu* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Chang Ju Wu* ​


----------

